# Illustrator CS - Grafikstil wird nicht richtig gedruckt



## Birliban (6. Juni 2004)

Ich habe einem Objekt einen Grafikstil zugewiesen. (Konkret: Ein Buchstabe einer Symbolschrift, dann einfach Grafikstil 'Violettes Zeichenbrett' aus der Palette 'Rahmen')
Nun wird der Stil aber nicht korrekt gedruckt,. es fehlen einige Elemente und Effekte. 
Im Drucken Dialog steht auch die Meldung:
 'Das Dokument enthält Bildmaterial, das auf eine Ebene reduziert werden muss'

Wenn ich das Dokument als pdf speichere, und dann im Acrobat öffne,  ist alles normal zu sehen und wird dann auch normal gedruckt, aber es muss doch auch vom Illustrator aus gehen. 
Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich Abhilfe schaffen kann.

Danke, Birlie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2004)

Hi, also wenn du auf etwas ein Effekt anwendest erhält die Ebene deines Objektes eine Unterebene (Pfeil hinter dem Auge) makiere die Objektebene, gehe ins Menü Aussehen, dort auf den kleinen schwarzer Pfeil rechts oben, dort auf Grundform reduzieren, so nun ist die Fehlermeldung weg aber auch der Effekt wird sich verändern!
Ich habe bis auf die Fehlermeldung eigentlich kein Problem bisher gehabt etwas zu drucken, aber diese Stile sind auch immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen da oft Bitmaps verwendet werden und diese werden dann auch noch verschachtelt angewandt = Probleme vorprogramiert! Versuche lieber dir selbst mit den normalen Mitteln Illustrators den gewünschten Effekt zu erstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------

